# Just have to laugh at myself



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I was cruising through my old projects trying to find my hall table picture to show a friend and I stumbled on this project lumberjocks.com/projects/3710. I see in my description that I say I don't plan to make any more boards because this one was tedious. That was almost 6 years and 300+ boards ago. I think that might qualify as "eating my own words."

Isn't it amazing how you think one thing but end up doing just the opposite. Now I can't imagine not making boards!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

don't mind you 'eating your own words' betsy

but please don't eat the boards too

they are way to nice for that
and hard on the teeth


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

...and besides the mineral oil is a laxative….

300 boards, WOW!!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Didn't think about the laxative part, I'll keep to eating words. Yep Lew 300+ is probably conservative, once you start making the silly things you just can't stop!


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

Just shows you can do anything you want to if you put your mind to it to get over
the initial hurdle - keep up the good work ! (like I said, will ask for a lot of
advice once I get out of my mess in the workshop  - I just have to make at least a few boards
- maybe not 300  )


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

One of my favorite meals are my own words. I eat them often.

You were smart enough not only to see an opportunity, but take it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

That's why I don't make New Years Resolutions.


----------

